# Audi A6 Avant Photo Embargo Broken By T-Mobile Online, S-line Photos Revealed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

T-Mobile Germany appears to have had the A6 Avant photo embargo materials ahead of time and also to have pulled the trigger a few hours early. Whether by design to draw traffic or by accident, the result is that viewers get to see Audi's new wagon a few hours early.










Exterior shots of the car in the T-mobile photo collection (six shots in all) are obviously S-line and much of what we expected. Interior shots are not S-line, easy to deduce as they've got that great layered wood interior trim as we've seen on the A7 and A6 sedan.

Check out all six photos after the jump. Thanks QARSI.de for the tip. We've included a link to their A6 post below as well for your reference.

For the record, the A6 Avant will be revealed in Berlin later today.

* Full Story - T-Mobile.de *

* Full Story - QARSI.de *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

and we wont see this beauty in the United States. what a shame.


----------

